# Persistant red sore on my aro



## chrislinrocks (Oct 31, 2010)

hey guys, this is my first time posting here. i've been having an ongoing problem with my jardini aro for atleast 4 months now. he has an open red/grey sore on his right side. i believe he got this from feeders, which i dont feed him anymore. i've tried medicating the tank, and i tried mixing meds with his food. i used tetracycline to medicate the tank atleast 2 times already. i've mixed half a pack of tetracycline with his food and garlic extract and fed this to him for a week as well; the red spot is still there. 

currently, im trying mixing in 1/4 pack tetracycline with 1/4 pack E.M. erythromycin (both API brand), garlic extract, and carnivore pellets. he seems to have no problem eating the food. its been 3 days i believe since ive started using this method, no luck yet.

as for my tank info, my water quality is fine, the aro is actually very active and happy. the spot seems to not bother him at all. i have 2 crypt wendtii plants. i do a water change every week. i add in a tiny amount of salt for added healing.

i dont know what im doing wrong, or what exactly the spot is, hopefully the pictures will help, thanks anyone


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

What is the tank condition? i.e. temperature/pH?
Just curious.

Thanks


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

I usually just use melafix and just wait it out.. if it gets worst seek further help


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

salt and heat !! with lots of air [email protected]!


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

JUICE said:


> salt and heat !! with lots of air [email protected]!


+1

works for me 
salt + heat and make sure to add air stone 

I use pickling salt.


----------



## chrislinrocks (Oct 31, 2010)

@ ninez: pH is at 7.2, temp is at 79 F, or 27 C
if i raise the temperature, should i keep it raised until the illness has disappeared? or is there a set amount of time?

any idea how it might have happened? am i on the ball with the feeders?

also, i have plants, so i dont want to add too much salt. or should i even worry? crypt wendtii is quite hardy correct?

what airstone brand do you guys suggest?

thanks for all the help guys, it has been insightful


----------

